# Vietnamese: HÚT THUỐC LÁ CÓ THẾ GÂY UNG THỦ PHỔI



## Dalian

HÚT THUỐC LÁ CÓ THẾ GÂY UNG THỦ PHỔI
KHÔNG BÁN CHO NGỦỜI VỊ THÀNH NIÊN

Could anyone please help me translate the above Vietnamese?
Thank you in advance.

Dalian


----------



## abc

Dalian said:
			
		

> HÚT THUỐC LÁ CÓ THẾ GÂY UNG THỦ PHỔI
> KHÔNG BÁN CHO NGỦỜI VỊ THÀNH NIÊN
> 
> Could anyone please help me translate the above Vietnamese?
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Dalian


 
Dalian,

Here's a translation.

Smoking can cause lung cancer
Do not sell cigarettes to people who are underage OR
Do not sell cigarettes to minors

Note: There are a few errors in the original.


----------



## Dalian

Thank you very much, abc.
but in the original there are seemingly two sentences, and in the translation, you offered three.
I would like to know what exactly each sentence means and what are the errors.
I'd appreciate it if you could explain by breaking the sentences into separate words.

Dalian


----------



## abc

Dalian,

You're right. There are only two sentences in the original. Let me clarify my translation a little bit better this time.

*Sentence 1:*

Smoking Can Cause Lung Cancer

*There are three options for sentence 2:*

Option A: Do Not Sell Cigarettes To People Who Are Underage 
Option B: Do Not Sell Cigarettes To People Who Are Minors
Option C: Do Not Sell Cigarettes To Minors

All of the 3 sentences above express the same idea in English, but I like option C the most. 

---

Let's talk about the errors. 

Wrong diacritics in three places. WR doesn't support Vietnamese fonts so I can't convert the following sentences, which have been corrected, into standard Vietnamese with proper diacritics:
Hu't Thuo^'c La' Co' *The^?* Ga^y Ung *Thu** Pho^?i
Kho^ng Ba'n *Thuo^'c La'* Cho *Nhu*~ng Vi. Thie^'u Nie^n*

Wrong word choice. I'm going to type them here without the diacritics so it's easier to read/see them. 

*Vi thanh nien* = an adult. Which country in the world forbids selling cigarettes to adults??? Certainly not Vietnam. So *vi thanh nien* should be changed to *vi thieu nien* which means minor(s).
*Nguoi* and *vi* both mean person. It's not necessary to be redundant in this case, so either *nguoi or vi* should be deleted to make the sentence grammatical. *Vi* sounds better here so I've left it in the corrected version.
I added the word *Nhu*~ng* to pluralize the noun phrase *Vi. Thie^'u Nie^n*
The addition of *Thuo^'c La'* in the second sentence will make the second sentence grammatical and make the two sentences more rhythmic.

Hope this will help you more than the previous post.


----------



## Dalian

thank you again, abc, for your patient answer...


----------



## abc

Dalian,

You're very welcome!


----------



## vietcutie703

Actually, the words "*Vị Thành Niên*" is *very grammatically correct*. "Vị Thành Niên" is actually Sino-Vietnamese (Hán Việt), to describe an individual who cannot make decisions on his/her own  & cannot be held accountable for his decision as defined by the State/Government = a minor. 

*Vị *is Sino-Vietnamese for: not being of, not yet being, not yet becoming
It is equivalent to wèi *未* in Chinese

*Thành* is Sino-Vietnames for: to become, to be accomplished, to finish
It is equivalent to the chéng *成 *in Chinese

*Niên *is Sino-Vietnamese for: year 
It is equivalent to nián *年*

Chéngnián = Thành niên = 成年 = a person of age = Adult

Vị Thành Niên = a person not yet of age, a person not yet an adult = a minor = *未**成年*


I hope this helps, and clarifies it for you. It's an advantage and is easier to learn Vietnamese if you already speak Chinese.  Good luck!


----------



## vanhoabui

My translation
1. Smoking can cause lung cancer.
2. Do not sell cigarettes to juveniles.


----------



## lcfatima

May I ask what is Sino Vietnamese? Sino- Vietnamese la gi? Is it old Chinese lexical adoptions into Vietnamese or is it some Vietnamese dialect spoken by Chinese in Vietnam?


----------



## vanhoabui

lcfatima said:


> May I ask what is Sino Vietnamese? Sino- Vietnamese la gi? Is it old Chinese lexical adoptions into Vietnamese or is it some Vietnamese dialect spoken by Chinese in Vietnam?



Sino-Vietnamese vocabulary are the elements in the Vietnamese language that derived from the Chinese language. For more information, go to: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sino-Vietnamese_vocabulary


----------

